# Looking for the Perfect ROM for the Thunderbolt



## Wonderbolt (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, I recently modified my thunderbolt for rooting and such as I was sick of being stuck at 2.1, So I have tried several roms recently(BAMF, Cyanogen, etc..) and most of them look and act perfect, but there ends up being a couple downfalls which make me turn to a different rom for certain features. I want a rom with most of the stock features like play store but with more theme/customization, and one that works great for daily use. Any recommendations?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the only way to really find the rom that best fits you, is to try roms yourself. if you just want all features working, i'd suggest skyraider or killasense as i take it that AOSP and desensed creations aren't your thing. skyraider is perfectly functional and has quite a few flashable themes. killasense has everything working and there's plenty of sense 2.1 skins out there that will work with it.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## Wonderbolt (Jul 11, 2012)

I am going to try out skyraider and killasense, but I might look into AOSP aswell to see how smooth all of it runs. Thanks for your suggestions! It helps me out so I don't have to go page to page to try and find roms.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Infected eternity r248 is a great sense 3.5 rom and has lots of tweaks and customizations for it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

*taps "Try Thundershed" sign gently*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Try sfk cm7. Its a nice aosp rom runs smooth. The jb version has the holo launcher that gives the look of Ics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally I don't like AOSP. After having the gnex for a while I feel like it is so plain. As for the perfect rom (sense), I found Ascense 1.2 to be the best daily driver and simply the best rom but it is sense 2.1. For sense 3.0 I like Arachnoid 1.1 (but the mod store doesn't work anymore), and for sense 3.5 I prefer eternity r248.


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

Sense... ThunderStick BB or FB
AOSP... SfKCM7 (JB) 
. 02









Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Of the sense roms I like sense 3 the best but never found one I could settle on. In one the soft key backlighting was never on, another was laggy, another would freeze etc. Wish I could have found one that my phone liked. I won't use any rom built on the latest x.19 update because you lose the links from internet to apps (apple lawsuit).


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd say Thundershed since you don't like the desensed sense roms. If you were looking for a desensed rom try ikream nino as well. Also remember imo's leankernel is your friend.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Of the sense roms I like sense 3 the best but never found one I could settle on. In one the soft key backlighting was never on, another was laggy, another would freeze etc. Wish I could have found one that my phone liked. I won't use any rom built on the latest x.19 update because you lose the links from internet to apps (apple lawsuit).


Just curious, what problem did you have with Skyraider? A wise man once told me it was the Holy Grail of sense 2.1 roms.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Only problem I had with skyraider was getting bored with it. Other than that pretty solid rom. Can't go wrong with that rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

agree. only issue i ever had with skyraider was that i got tired of sense, and that's not the fault of skyraider in any way. best TB sense rom, period.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

My only issues with it were the lack of dock mode support and the need for the 3.0 Mail.

Gingeritis 3D is awesome too, but also no dock mode support.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Try sfk cm7. Its a nice aosp rom runs smooth. The jb version has the holo launcher that gives the look of Ics.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


+1. sfk's probably one of the best i've seen lately.


----------

